# Spicy Pickled Eggs (With delicious Q-View)...



## brekar (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a big fan of pickled eggs, so I thought I'd show you some of the favorites around my place...

These are a version of my pickled sausage flavored eggs. To make those subtract everything but vinegar/salt/and the Sriracha...

These are another favorite in my house hold. They go well with a cold Boulevard beer or some Maker's Mark...

The basic ingredients...

The Iodized Salt I use to make salt water to boil the eggs in...

I boiled 30 eggs for around 25 minutes in salt water.








I mixed 3 cups of white vinegar with 3 cups of filtered water with 1/2 cup of sugar and 4 teaspoons of crushed red peppers.

I stirred this mixture until it was a rolling boil and the sugar had dissolved, then I removed it from the heat to cool a little bit...







Once the eggs where done boiling I submerged them into an ice bath until the water was ice cold...







As the ice cooled I mixed the remaining ingredients into a bowl and dump them into the bottom...

A lot of Sriracha Chili Sauce...

3 teaspoons of Cracked Black Pepper...

1 teaspoon of Smoked Paprika...

1/2 teaspoon of Pickling Salt...







Here are a shot of 12 eggs preparing for another bath in Sriracha Chili Sauce (That's dinner sitting in it's rub while I finish the eggs in the background there)...







Here's the eggs covered in more Sriracha Chili Sauce just before I poured the hot brine into the jar with the eggs. (I used about 3/4 of a bottle once I was done)...







Here is a shot of the finished product. 12 spicy eggs floating a delicious brine. I will give these at least 2 weeks to soak up all that delicious brine before I even consider eating them. I'll likely wait at least a month though...







(And a money shot for all of the steak lovers)...







I hope that all of you enjoyed seeing them as much as I'm gonna going to enjoy eating them...


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

looks good, my father would love those eggs...might have to steal th recipe and make him some.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking at those eggs, I bet your wife buys a lot of Glade or Fabreeze...LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2011)

My wife used to eat them things till she dropped them on the new wooden floor. The house stunk so bad for weeks. Now she has to eat them at the neighbors house.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 15, 2011)

You Arizonians must like it hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job. would like to see them fully pickled


----------



## abigail4476 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've always wanted to try pickling eggs...those look great!  

Q: do you leave these out on the cabinet for a month or do you refrigerate them?


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 15, 2011)

Man I'd love to try those!!!


----------



## brekar (Jan 16, 2011)

@Boykjo - I definitely love them spicy. I got my love for pickled eggs growing up in Missouri. I first tried them when my family lived in Joplin and now I make them as often as possible.
 I'll post a shot of them once I break them out to eat. The last batch I made was a dark red outside and got lighter as it got closer to the yolk. Even the egg yolk had a bit of bite to it.

@Abigail - I don't leave them out, I refrigerate them as soon as they have cooled off to the point of being able to not burn myself on the jar. I put the brine directly onto the eggs while it's really hot, that way as it cools it sucks the lid down nice and tight, making a good seal.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 16, 2011)

Mmmm..... Looks good!

Jon.


----------



## brekar (Jan 19, 2011)

They are in fact very delicious. I've made these several times before and they are always great. In about 10 or so days I'm gonna crack them open and enjoy 3-4 of them with a cold beer or 2...


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice job on those eggs.  I could definitely handle a couple of those with a cold beer, and it's 8:11 in the morning...lol

Also, I have one of those little grills that I keep around just for doing steaks.  The grill is like 4 inches off the fire and it cooks a hell of a steak or burger.  Not much good for anything else, but worth keeping around just for that.  Nice job.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

They look good from here too... Thanks for the recipe Brekar!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just lookin' at those eggs makes me want to fart


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Just lookin' at those eggs makes me want to fart




 Hahaha.... If you feed them to all of your hunting buddies during deer season, you will be the only one who gets a deer.... (don't ask me how I know)


----------



## brekar (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2011)

Brekar said:


> They are in fact very delicious. I've made these several times before and they are always great. In about 10 or so days I'm gonna crack them open and enjoy 3-4 of them with a cold beer or 2...


OK I am kinda confused.. (it's ok I have a brain injury)  http://www.wsbtv.com/video/23479499/index.html  

Are the eggs in the pictured jar still in the shell??

Never seen pickled eggs jarred with the shell still on.

 Craig


----------



## porked (Jan 19, 2011)

Great looking eggs, have been pickling them for years but never with any heat. Well guess what? Look out!


----------



## brekar (Jan 19, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Brekar said:
> 
> 
> > They are in fact very delicious. I've made these several times before and they are always great. In about 10 or so days I'm gonna crack them open and enjoy 3-4 of them with a cold beer or 2...
> ...




LOL. They are not in the shell (I tried that once just to see what would happen. It's not good) I just meant crack them open as in crack the jars seal and eat them...


----------



## brekar (Mar 7, 2011)

I though I'd give you guys an update on the delicious eggs that I have pickled.

I forgot that I had made these eggs until about a week ago until by brother-in-law found them in the fridge behind some beer, hence the empty case behind the eggs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

As you can see they look plenty spicy and went great with a cold beer or 2...

All in all they pickled in that delicious brine for just shy of 2 months.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

They sure look good!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Man O Man them sound and look good.. Nice job


----------



## brekar (Mar 7, 2011)

They were great. Nice and Spicy all the way through the egg without being overpowering. Plus the 2 months of pickling were apparently the right amount of time for a large amounts of eggs...


----------



## boykjo (Mar 7, 2011)

I was wondering when those eggs were going to show up.......... I am surprised they're not red on the outside like the ones with food coloring you buy at a grocery. Dont know why they do that but yours looks great with a little surprize. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   some heat.............


----------



## brekar (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the perfect little surprise, some good heat. I've had the red one's from the stores that have food coloring and I've always found them a bit tasteless and rubbery, but with good color. I'd rather have mine like these any day. Still soft yet firm, great spice and flavor even if the color didn't change, which honestly I've only had happen one time. When I made teriyaki flavored eggs and they came out a weird brown color


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

nice update to keep the thread alive....don't know how you could forget something so good looking for 2 months....you should let the brother-in-law root around in your fridge more often...who knows what delicacies are in there....some smoked cheese perhaps? I can see a jar of these going to the boys at the bar....soon


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice spicy pickled eggs.

Did you use the cider vinegar in the recipe also?


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 5, 2011)

Great job. I'd have to make those and promise to only eat them when momma is out of town!!

Gotta love Sriracha Chili Sauce. It's become the new catsup!!


----------



## brekar (Aug 6, 2011)

nepas said:


> Nice spicy pickled eggs.
> 
> Did you use the cider vinegar in the recipe also?




I've used it it the past but not this time. I just never removed it before taking the pictures...


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 6, 2011)

A h........... Interesting   ill  give it a go


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Just lookin' at those eggs makes me want to fart


----------



## cubanken (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm getting into canning, just started learning to smoke and make dry sausage.  So with the eggs, can they stay in the brine indefinately?  Or for long term non-refrigerated storage should you pressure can them?


----------



## brekar (May 19, 2013)

I have no idea if they can be pressure canned, but the National Center for Home Food Preservation recommends not leaving them in the brine for more than 4 months. Mine never make it past the 2 month mark...
 

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/pickled_eggs.html


----------

